# European regulations



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

elecxel said:


> Hi, I'm looking for someone who knows electrical regulations in European Union countries such as Germany, France, the UK, Italy, Poland, ... to collaborate on adapting Elécxel-BTE program to local regulations. Visit elecxel.com, in Spanish, and become an idea and you can contact trouhgt it too. Preferible la comunicación en Español.
> Thank you.


Ostia esto no va a trabajar aqui!, la mayoria de nosotros hablamos Ingles y no estamos actualizados con los requerimientos de la UE, la mayoria usan el Codigo Americano (NEC) o el Canadiense (CEC).


----------

